# bear montana longbow-arrows?



## suffolk_mopar (Jan 15, 2010)

2117`s are like shooting cedar tress threw your bow. once you get some lighter arrows you`ll realize what a mistake the 2117`s were to begin with. trust me, been there,done that. i now shoot carbons spined at 500. much better value for me. and my shooting has improved also. and yes, this was with a montana long bow a few yrs ago.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think 2117's are that bad. However, a lighter equivalent would be 2018's, which are what I shoot. You should download Stu Millers Dynamic Spine Calculator. It helps a ton.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

At your draw-weight and draw-length, 2117s with 100 grn heads will likely be a bit stiff. However, you can tweak the shaft spine and probably obtain decent flight. 2117s were a very popular shaft size at one time.


----------



## rev_jch (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. The 2117 I currently shoot out of my predator recurve, I was nto going to use these in the montana, only try them (see what they would do). They shoot great, i would ot change a thing. But the montana longbow I'm guessing needs the lighter arrow. I was looking at maybe using eastons xx75 gamegetter in a 1916, it's lighter, alittle smaller, than the 2117, but still has a little weight to it. I want to use it for target shooting and hunting


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

2016s cut to 30" with 100 grain heads should fly well out of that bow.


----------



## rev_jch (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have talked to a few people who have shot this particular bow and have told me for the poundage, the 2016's would shoot really well. So I am going to give them a try.

Thanks for all your help!


Sincerely
John


----------



## steven4554 (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a 55# bear montana, my draw length is about 28.5". i use 31" .400 carbon fiber arrows with 100 grain tips. i've played around a bit with arrow length and tip weight for tuning, and this setup seems about perfect.


----------



## Bowhunter59901 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm shooting a Bear Kodiak 45# recurve, and guide says 2016's with a 100 FP @ 27". I am using a 145 gr FP with my arrows at 29.5" with a total arrow wt of 500 gr with great accuracy.

The arrow guide is just that, a guide as you can try other arrows to see what works and doesn't work for your bow.


----------



## rev_jch (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, it is really appreciated.

I decided to go wiith the 2016, wih a 100 grain tip. Seems to be a pretty good setup


----------

